# طريقة البحث عن بحوث و تقارير جاهزة من الإنترنت ؟؟ مهم جدا ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (1 مارس 2009)

طريقة البحث عن بحوث و تقارير جاهزة من الإنترنت 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
نعرض لكم هنا طريقة سحب بحوث أو تقارير أو معلومات عن أي شيء تريدونه 

و إليكم الطريقة بالتفصيل مع العلم أن هذه الطريقة لا تصلح للغة العربية للأسف الشديد

وقد جربت الطريقة في موقع www.google.com ونجحت لكن بقية المواقع أو محركات البحث 

فلم تنجح للأسف

الطريقة

نفتح موقع http://www.google.com

وتضعون هذه العبارة 

filetype:doc inurl:ants life

- معنى كلمة filetype أي : نوع الملف

- ومعنى كلمة doc أي : ملف word ولذلك يمكنكم تغير هذه الكلمة

إذا كنتم تريدون البحث مثلا عن ملفات PowerPoint فتتضعون محلها كلمة pps

أو مثلا صيغة pdf للبحث عن ملفات التي نفتح عن طريق برنامج Acrobat Reader 

أو مثلا صيغة pds كذلك تضعونها محل doc .

أو صيغة swf للفلاش ( وهذه الطريقة إكتشفتها بنفسي ) 

- معنى كلمة ants life أي : حياة النمل وهذه هي رأس الحربة 

فيمكنكم تغيرها إلى أي موضوع تريدون البحث عنه مثلا 

What is Islam ?

loving 

psycho

وهكذا لأي موضوع تريدون أن تسحبون بحوث أو تقاريرعنه 

وبعد ذلك سترون النتائج أمامكم ما عليكم سوى النقر عليه و ستأتي صفحة التحميل و ...


يشمل الأبحاث العلمية على شبكة الإنترنت ..
ويتيح المحرك الجديد للطلبة والباحثين ..
الحصول على نتائج بحث تخص مجالات تخصصهم على اختلافها..

رابط المحرك..

http://scholar.google.com​
أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............

أرجو منكم أضافة تقييم وذلك بالضغط على الأيكونة بجوار المشاركة


----------



## المختار الأبيض (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع المميز و المفيد ...


----------



## المهندس ناصح (1 مارس 2009)

_الموضوع مفيد جداَ_
_جزاك الله خيراَ_


----------



## السامرائية (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
ربي يوفقك ويحفظك ويعينك على فعل الخير
دمت بود


----------



## ابونمه (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ياغالي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا على ردودكم الغالية على قلبي ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه .........


----------



## Safwan Haddad (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك 


كل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك .........


----------



## مازن عزيز العبوسي (9 مارس 2009)

الاخ الغالي مهندس المحبه المحترم .... تحيه طيبه من اراضي الرافدين الغاليه ....اود ان اشكرك الشكر الجزيل لمساعدتك لي راجيا من الباري عز وجل ان يحفظك و العائله الكريمه و يحفظ العراق و اهله و ارضه وسمائه ....مع الشكر الجزيل ....... اخوك مازن عزيز العبوسي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الرد وكلامك الأروع والأجمل من الردود وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه .......


----------



## sweetrose (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك...لكن عندي تعليق..هل سحب الابحاث من الانترنت من غير التعمق في الموضوع هو شيئ جيد؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (10 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد من الفائدة والمنفعة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد وبارك الله فيكم ............


----------



## شيرين أيوب (10 مارس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## سليمان شوايمي (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك اللة الف خير علي المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## ابونمه (11 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)




----------



## MUSLEM H (11 مارس 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررا يامهندس


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا كلك ذوق .......


----------



## مجيد الانباري (12 مارس 2009)

مشكوووور اخي مهندس المحبه وازيد انا بمهندس الوفا ايضا مع المحبة للمنتدى واعضاءه وشكرا على المجهود وتقبل تحيات اخوك المهندس الانباري مع التحيه والحفظ من الرحمن


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مارس 2009)




----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا وارجوا من اللة ان يوفقكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي الكريم ونورت الموضوع بمرورك ......


----------



## محمد البصري (13 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وبارك الله فيك .....


----------



## massoud (25 أبريل 2009)

ليس كافيا ان اقول لك شكرا على هذا الكنز الذى فتحته لنا:14: 

 :56: جعل الله هذا فى ميزان حسناتك:56:

 وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وشكرا على الرد ................


----------



## المهندس الأسمداوي (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على الموضوع المهم للطلبة والباحثين​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور .......


----------



## ريم سعد (2 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمه


----------



## kalemaro (3 مايو 2009)

مهندس المحبة انى ولو لم ارك لكن احببتك فى الله

واضح انك ملم ومدرك باشياء كثيرة حيرتنا كلنا 

وكنا مش لاقين لها حل وغالبا انك مريت بها مثلنا

لكن الفرق اللى بينك وبين كثير من الناس انك والله اعلم

بتسجل كل مشكلة تقابلك 

وده من حسن حظنا 

ادام الله عليك راحة البال
والرزق الحلال


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا على كل المدح أخي العزيز ووفقك لما يحبة ويرضاه ورزقك من رزقه الذي لاينضب .........


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## مهندس وعد (8 مايو 2009)

*شكراااااااا*

mercy شكررررررررررررررااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وشكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## ange...s (9 مايو 2009)




----------



## annosii (9 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيكم وشكرا على المرور .............


----------



## ميس الحلوة (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الطريقة الرائعة وبارك الله فيك .............


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..............


----------



## kamal Nashar (20 مايو 2009)

Really useful and may god bless you


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور .................


----------



## AHMED110068 (20 مايو 2009)

شوووووووووووووووووووووووووكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ..............


----------



## محمود بن حسين (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمدالهلالي (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز 
وبالامكان ايضا البحث في موقع www.4shared.com
يوجد ملايين البحوث في كافة الاختصاصات فقط اكتب في البحث و سترى النتائج


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وعلى ملاحظاتك القيمة وبارك الله فيك ووفقك ............


----------



## ali_yasseen (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ويوجد كتاب استعمال google به الكثير من التفاصيل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الملحوظات القيمة وسوف أضع الكتاب قريبا إن شاء الله ........


----------



## سعيد كروم (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بك عباده وانا منهم مع تحياتي وشكرآ


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور ..........


----------



## عمرو حسانين (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الحضرمي (21 فبراير 2010)

إلى إخواني الكرام في هذا المنتدى أرجوا منكم معلومات مفصلة عن الذهب والأحجار التي يستخلص منها 
وكيفية ذلك ، وما هي المواضيع المتخصصة في ذلك 
وشكراً لكم


----------



## h2so4 (21 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ويجعل عملك خالص لله عز وجل


----------



## صلاح صالح مهدي (22 فبراير 2010)

دعائي لك بالصحة والموفقية الدائمة وترفد القسم العزيز بالمزيد من المعلومات النيرة


----------



## raychafik (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد ابراهيم مرعي (6 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## طائرالسماء (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور والله يوفقك


----------



## فولتضوئية (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشاطر الأول (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجازيك على هذا الموضوع الشامل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم وإن شاء الله الأستفادة .......


----------



## khalid elnaji (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## OMAR2020 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرًاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل يستحق التقييم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 سبتمبر 2010)

khalid elnaji قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي





omar2020 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرًاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا





رائد المعاضيدي قال:


> موضوع جميل يستحق التقييم
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب
> وكل عام وانت بخير





حسن أنور الخولي قال:


> thx 2 much my friend



شكرا اخوتي الكرام على مروركم الكريم ومنورين الموضوع وإن شاء الله الأستفادة للجميع ........


----------



## prosses engineer (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم
عندي طلب منك 
كتاب اسس حسابات الهندسة الكيمياوية للدكتور محمد صلاح العنبكي الجامعة التكنلوجية
جدااااااااااااااااا محتاج هذا الكتاب في المرحلة الثانية
ولك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

prosses engineer قال:


> مشكور يا اخي الكريم
> عندي طلب منك
> كتاب اسس حسابات الهندسة الكيمياوية للدكتور محمد صلاح العنبكي الجامعة التكنلوجية
> جدااااااااااااااااا محتاج هذا الكتاب في المرحلة الثانية
> ولك جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر



أسف أخي العزيز لاتوجد نسخة مجانية وكذلك هذا كتاب منهجي لاأعرف هل نزلت نسخة ألكترونية منه وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## تيم الحسن (17 سبتمبر 2010)

هل لي ان تبحث عن معادلات لحساب الكثافات و نسب خلط الفللير مع خام الولي اثيلين اثناء تصنيع الاكياس والافلام وشكرا جزيلاً لك


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

لا اجد كلاما يعبر عن مدى اعجابى الشديد بشخصكم الكريم و مجهوداكم الرائع و الواضح لاعلاء شان المنتدى احبكم فى الله اخيكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> لا اجد كلاما يعبر عن مدى اعجابى الشديد بشخصكم الكريم و مجهوداكم الرائع و الواضح لاعلاء شان المنتدى احبكم فى الله اخيكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى



شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الكلام وأن عبر فيعبر عن كرم أخلاقك وطيبة نفسك فوفقك الله لكل خير وبركة ودمتم بحفظ الله ....


----------



## gorgoniser (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم على مروركم الكريم ...........


----------



## sandyman2 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا عللى الموضوع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور .........


----------



## khalid elnaji (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكطوووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طالب جديد2010 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود*​


----------



## سراب الغريب (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيت الجنة أخي .. شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## mohammed RIRI (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي


----------



## guypanal (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور .وتسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة الكيميائي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا أخي العزيز على الرد وكلامك الأروع والأجمل من الردود وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه .......*​


----------



## حسامنت (15 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## وسيم عدنان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على الايضاح*


----------



## moslehc (25 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## chanch (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الحسينى2020 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rony800 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## engineer_5 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Al-Fowaires Hamad (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك بارك الله فيك


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## وليد الثرواني (14 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم .


----------



## msh101 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع


----------



## خالد عطا (3 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## RESEARCHER (15 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## novatex1 (20 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------

